# Kikopup, Donna Hill and clickers



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi all. Less than a week away from our next new golden girl and looking at training techniques. I really like what I've seen with kikopup and Donna Hill - both very focused on positive reward/clicker training. What do you all think of these methods? Are there any negatives to using clickers? Do you ha e other favorite "methods/systems/trainers/videos?" Thanks!!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Clicker training is very good, especially for puppies. In addition to the videos you referred to, you can get much more in depth courses here:

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Schedule

and I have always like Michael Ellis:
Leerburg | The Power of Training Dogs with Food DVD

He has a bunch of videos, and I like his style of teaching a lot.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am a big fan of Kikopup. She has some great videos. Emily Larlham is very skillful and does an excellent video.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I hate clicker training with a passion.

It works - I grant you that. But the noise of a clicker class makes me crazy.

I prefer using the word "yes" instead of the click.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Figtoria said:


> I hate clicker training with a passion.
> 
> It works - I grant you that. But the noise of a clicker class makes me crazy.
> 
> I prefer using the word "yes" instead of the click.




That's good to know. I bought a clicker to see what it was like, and agree, it was obnoxiously loud, but the kikopup video woman (Emily) puts a little piece of poster tack on it to muffle the sound. I tried and it works great. I hope I'll be able to alternate between different markers- maybe click when trying to train very specific behaviors (exact place for heeling, etc) and lots of "yes's" for ongoing reinforcement / good girls for catching her being good, etc. We'll see... 3 more sleeps till gotcha day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MomtoChula (Jul 20, 2016)

Have you heard of Susan Garrett (Say Yes Dog Training)? Her program is called brilliant recalls and I have found it to be highly successful and fun (no clickers). I really like her "it's your choice" game. 

Recallers | Susan Garrett: Dog Trainer, Agility Champion, Owner of Say Yes Dog Training


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

MomtoChula said:


> Have you heard of Susan Garrett (Say Yes Dog Training)? Her program is called brilliant recalls and I have found it to be highly successful and fun (no clickers). I really like her "it's your choice" game.
> 
> Recallers | Susan Garrett: Dog Trainer, Agility Champion, Owner of Say Yes Dog Training




Funny, I just found her crate games tonight. I'll have to check these out. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I have taken two classes from Donna Hill through the Fenzi site. Loved both and learned a lot about my dog! 

I use the clicker a lot, because it works well for Casper. Casper doesn't like fuzzy instructions, and with the clicker it's more clear exactly when he did the right thing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't care for clicker training; I prefer more hands on, interactive training processes


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Loisiana said:


> I prefer more hands on, interactive training processes


What do you mean by that? I'm always interested in how other people train. I myself don't care much for a clicker, I like having my hands free of anything. I can make a clicking spund with my tongue too that seems to do the trick with Kaizer. I do like the clicker for shaping though, and I find that it's the only thing I use the clicker for.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

aesthetic said:


> What do you mean by that?


I like using my hands and voice to get my dogs excited, to reward them, and also to show them exactly what I want them to do. I don't do free shaping.


----------



## TexasTom (Aug 6, 2016)

I like the "YES" (softer voice, but excited). Never can find the clicker when I need it. 

Still high reward treats and "yes" really help. No treats half the time, so need "YES" quite often. For specific task ("touch" with a good nose press, YES YES YES with three threats!).

Working with our trainer, who is great. Catch-22 is often my voice goes to barely a wisper so I have to use hand commands. Golden knows "smooth hand" and "shaky hand" mean same thing. :smile2:

Still love all of Patricia McConnell's books and video's.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

In your opinion, would it be alright to use clicker training onsite at the agility training site and not when attempting other skils at home and in my own back yard? Are GR environmental? Will she be able to train one way and switch? 

I found an instructor an hour away that I sorta-kinda knew from my old Ob Club. She now has a training facility and now uses the clicker. I hadn't thought about agility at all, but I like her and I like the idea of trying it.


----------

